# Euro 2008 Football (Soccer) Championships



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

http://www.chiff.com/recreation/sports/euro-2008.htm

*Euro 2008*

Today, with a worldwide TV viewership second only to the World Cup and Summer Olympic Games, fierce national pride is on the line with every match as the Olympics of European football unfolds.

In 2008, watch for the championship played out in Switzerland (at venues in Berne, Basel, Geneva and Zurich) and in Austria (Salzburg, Vienna and Klagenfurt).

The first match kicks off in Basel local time 6 PM on June 7, 2008 on the way to the quarter-finals ... leading to more intense semi-final battles, then on to the deciding game at Ernst Happel Stadium in Vienna on Sunday, June 29, 2008.

*Euro 2008 TV Coverage*

US fans can tune into ESPN for all 31 championship matches airing live in the U.S. with 2 major matches broadcast on ABC Sports. For Spanish language broadcasts in the U.S., tune to ESPN Deportes. Setanta Sports USA will also provide complete Pay-Per-View closed-circuit TV coverage widely available at local neighborhood pubs nationwide.

*Euro 2008 Match Schedule*

07 June 18:00 Match 1 SUI vs CZE St Jacob Park, Basel, Switzerland
07 June 20:45 Match 2 POR vs TUR Stade de Geneve, Geneva, Switzerland
08 June 18:00 Match 3 AUT vs CRO Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Vienna, Austria
08 June 20:45 Match 4 GER vs POL Worthersee Stadion, Klagenfurt, Austria
09 June 18:00 Match 5 ROU vs FRA Letzigrund, Zurich, Switzerland
09 June 20:45 Match 6 NED vs ITA Stade de Suisse Wankdorf, Berne, Switzerland
10 June 18:00 Match 7 ESP vs RUS Stadion Tivoli NEU, Innsbruck, Austria
10 June 20:45 Match 8 GRE vs SWE Stadion Salzburg Wals-Siezenheim, Salzburg, Austria
11 June 18:00 Match 9 CZE vs POR Stade de Geneve, Geneva, Switzerland
11 June 20:45 Match 10 SUI vs TUR St Jacob Park, Basel, Switzerland
12 June 18:00 Match 11 CRO vs GER Worthersee Stadion, Klagenfurt, Austria
12 June 20:45 Match 12 AUT vs POL Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Vienna, Austria
13 June 18:00 Match 13 ITA vs ROU Letzigrund, Zurich, Switzerland
13 June 20:45 Match 14 NED vs FRA Stade de Suisse Wankdorf, Berne, Switzerland
14 June 18:00 Match 15 SWE vs ESP Stadion Tivoli NEU, Innsbruck, Austria
14 June 20:45 Match 16 GRE vs RUS Stadion Salzburg Wals-Siezenheim, Salzburg, Austria
15 June 20:45 Match 17 SUI vs POR St Jacob Park, Basel, Switzerland
15 June 20:45 Match 18 TUR vs CZE Stade de Geneve, Geneva, Switzerland
16 June 20:45 Match 19 POL vs CRO Worthersee Stadion, Klagenfurt, Austria
16 June 20:45 Match 20 AUT vs GER Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Vienna, Austria
17 June 20:45 Match 21 NED vs ROU Stade de Suisse Wankdorf, Berne, Switzerland
17 June 20:45 Match 22 FRA vs ITA Letzigrund, Zurich, Switzerland
18 June 20:45 Match 23 GRE vs ESP Stadion Salzburg Wals-Siezenheim, Salzburg, Austria
18 June 20:45 Match 24 RUS vs SWE Stadion Tivoli NEU, Innsbruck, Austria

*Quarter Finals*

19 June 20:45 Match 25 Quarter Final WA vs RB St Jacob Park, Basel, Switzerland
20 June 20:45 Match 26 Quarter Final WB vs RA Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Vienna, Austria
21 June 20:45 Match 27 Quarter Final WC vs RD St Jacob Park, Basel, Switzerland
22 June 20:45 Match 28 Quarter Final WD vs RC Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Vienna, Austria

*Semi-Finals*

25 June 20:45 Match 29 Semi-Final W25 vs W26 St Jacob Park, Basel, Switzerland
26 June 20:45 Match 30 Semi-Final W27 vs W28 Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Vienna, Austria

*Final*

29 June 20:45 Match 31 Final W29 vs W30 Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Vienna, Austria


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't worry -- my Wish List is set. All games get # 1 priority to be recorded.

Here comes Soccer enjoyment at the highest!


----------

